# شرح برنامج Road Earthwork



## zkloal (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*ان شاء الله سوف اقدم لكم دروس للبرنامج** Road Earthwork *

*الدرس الاول استخدام البرنامج الاساسي*

*الدرس الثاتي الرسم في **AutoCAD*
*(يستطيع رسم المقطع العرضية مقطع مقطع اوكل المقاطع دفعة واحدة)*

*الدرس الثالث كيفية ادخال البيانات*

*الدرس الرابع رسم المقاطع عن طريق خطوط الكنتور عن طريق استخراج البيانات من برنامج AutoCAD Land Development Desktop 
*
*اليكم الدر س الاول والدس الثانية لاحقا ان شاء الله على حسب التفرغ*


----------



## م_زين (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ليه مش مدعم بالصوت
شكرا


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع جيد أرجو الإستمرار


----------



## zkloal (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزئكم الله خير 
ماهو البرنامج الذي ممكن ادعم الشرح بالصوت


----------



## shrek (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع جيد أرجو الإستمرار


----------



## شريف سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وكيف يمكننا الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووور جدا ونرجو اكمال المحاضرات التعليميه مع كيفية الحصول على البرنامج نفسه والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن عند التحميل تظهر لى رسلة اننى غير مسجل علما باننى ادخل الاسم وكلمة المرور بالطريقة الصحيحة


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (29 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مارس 2008)

بالله عليك ياخي ارجوا منك تكملة دروس برنامج earth work , ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed el safty (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد النجار (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamza200479 (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر عرفات صادق (8 مارس 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى بس يا ريت تحاول تدعم هذا الشرح العظيم بالصوت بس قولى ممكن اسالك سؤال برا هذه المشاركة العظيمة ما تعرفشى هل من الممكن ان اعمل معادلة واكمل فى كلية الهندسة قسم المساحة ام لا على فكرة انا حاصل على ليسانس مساحة وخرائط من كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا اوعلى الاقل تعرف حد ممكن يساعدنى اويعرف حاجة عن هذا الموضوع ارجوك لو وصلت الى اى حاجة فى هذا الموضوع فا يا ريت ترسلى رسالة على الاميل دا yasser_arfat 98_


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 مارس 2008)

ارجوا ياخي ان تكمل لنا شرح البرنامج وتنيزل البرنامج نفسه علي هذا الملتقي ولكي جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (19 مارس 2008)

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر اخوي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## زهزوه (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكيف يمكننا الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

لماذا بعد تحميل الملف وعند فكه يكتب رساله لم يحصل على الارشيف افيدونى افدكم الله


----------



## زهزوه (22 يونيو 2008)

اذا ممكن حضرتك تنزل البرنامج


----------



## سيد9000 (8 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOAIYED (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## abahre (15 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا والى الامام


----------



## فراس الغلامي (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ولرجو المزيد


----------



## zkloal (29 يوليو 2008)

اليكم البرنامج لكن يحتاج الى كسر
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/98872163/Road-Earth-Work.rar.html


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع جيد أرجو الإستمرار


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع جيد أرجو الإستمرار


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## سعد الفارسي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله الرجاء كيف يمكنني الحصول علي البرنامج ولكم مناجزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد الفارسي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء كيفية الحصول علي البرنامج


----------



## hz_sheta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول*​


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## asharkak (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري تحميل البرنامج أرجو تزويدنا بشرح البرنامج


----------



## aa_nice2000 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم ، مشكور علي الشرح ، أتمني أن تحمل لنا البرنامج ، أذا امكنك ذلك ، تحياتي لك ، مهندس باحث عن التميز في مجال الاعمال الهندسية


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف يفتح علي برنامج اي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده فوزى (2 مايو 2009)

هيقفغعقفع غعيهق رلاعتءبل لتاسفع عقبفعبلى


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (20 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب موجود حالياً كنسخة pdf بالمواضيع....


----------



## ضبعان (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المواصله


----------



## 7z1sj (10 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و نفع بعلمك*​


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## منهالي (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاااااااك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود فتحى محمد (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور علي الشرح


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

وين بقية الدروس


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## BARAKA A M S (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ------واصل----


----------



## عماد العايد (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold5187 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ahmed7788 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا
نتمنى رفع البرنامج وشرح مبسط له
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووور


----------



## africano800 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mlmahjoub (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## thaher (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## حسام عبد الله (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر البقية


----------



## elfaki (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## noor-noor (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## noor-noor (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## وائل شوقت (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## خالد قريسو (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mdsayed (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## thaher (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## metkal (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aeme1989 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ،ونفع الله بكم.:14:


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الجنه


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ايدموند (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انقل الملف علي دريفر آخر اخي الكريم ثم فك الضغط


----------

